# You have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account



## kiliko77 (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi, 

I received the following email from [email protected], but when I log into my EOI's there is no change and no correspondence. Can anyone help me figure this out? I will call DIPB as soon as possible.

04 Jan 2018

Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;

http://www.SkillSelect.gov.au
Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

kiliko77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received the following email from [email protected], but when I log into my EOI's there is no change and no correspondence. Can anyone help me figure this out? I will call DIPB as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


try login/logoff again and see if you again get the email? If yes, then its probably a notification for login/logoff


----------



## kiliko77 (Jul 3, 2017)

Figured it out. I had an old EOI which is expiring and they sent correspondence of this.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

kiliko77 said:


> Figured it out. I had an old EOI which is expiring and they sent correspondence of this.


Remove it if you dont need that one


----------

